# Myanmar, Gas and the Soros-Funded Explosion of A Nation State



## longknife (Oct 24, 2012)

by Omnibus Dubitandum Posted on September 8, 2012 
Myanmar, Gas and the Soros-Funded Explosion of A Nation State. | nsnbc 





Early 2012 violent clashes between Muslim Rohingya and Buddhists broke out in Myanmar´s Rakhine State which is bordering to Bangladesh. In 2011 Myanmar ended 49 years of military rule. It is slowly implementing political, social, legal and economical reforms. It has been troubled by supposed ethnic conflicts for decades; Remnants of the British Divide and Conquer Strategy, aggravated by world war two andmodo-colonial influences. It is the most rich country in the greater Mekong region in terms of natural resources. Yet it is one of the lowest ranking on the Social Development Index. The end of military rule opened the doors for western corporations, NGOs, think-tanks, human rights organizations and to a greater influence of UN Agencies. Many of them, UN-agencies included, are associated to and sponsored by the likes of the self-proclaimed philanthropist and multi-billionaire George Soros. Together they establish a loosely associated network, consisting of new local players and well established international players who are notorious for exploding targeted nations into ethnic violence. Their philanthropy and advocacy for freedom, democracy and human rights has left a trail of ethnic violence, death and devastation from Bosnia and Kosovo to Nepal. Is Myanmar´sgeo-strategically significant location, a planned gas-pipeline, and its wealth in resources turning Myanmar into the next target for globalization and the strategic encirclement of China?

*Something we never hear about in the main street media! Why is it that we find about something like this in a blog from India?*


----------



## waltky (Oct 25, 2012)

56 Killed, 2000 Homes Torched In Myanmar...

*Myanmar official says 56 dead, almost 2,000 houses torched in latest ethnic violence*
_October 25, 2012    At least 56 people were killed and nearly 2,000 homes destroyed in the latest outbreak of ethnic violence in western Myanmar, a government official said Thursday._


> The 25 men and 31 women were reported dead in four Rakhine state townships in violence between the Buddhist Rakhine and Muslim Rohingya communities that re-erupted Sunday, local government spokesman Win Myaing said.  He said some 1,900 homes had been burned down in fresh conflict, while 60 men and four women were injured. It was unclear how many of the victims were Rohingya people and how many were Rakhine.
> 
> In June, ethnic violence in the state left at least 90 people dead and destroyed more than 3,000 homes. Tens of thousands of people remain in refugee camps.  The United States called for Myanmar authorities to take immediate action to halt the violence. The United Nations appealed for calm.
> 
> ...



See also:

*UN Concerned About Outbreak of Violence in Western Burma*
_ October 25, 2012 - The United Nations has expressed concern about the most recent outbreak of communal violence in five townships in Burma's Northern Rakhine region._


> The spokesperson for U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon issued a statement Thursday, saying  the widening mistrust between the communities is being exploited by militant and criminal elements, to cause large-scale loss of human lives, material destruction, displaced families as well as fear, humiliation and hatred.  The U.N. statement calls on Burmese authorities to bring under control lawlessness and vigilante attacks and to put a stop to threats and extremist rhetoric.
> 
> New violence
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 27, 2012)

Uncle Ferd says, "Well hey, considerin' all the people the Muslims have killed in the name of Allah - ain't turnabout fair play?

*Burma's junta admits deadly attacks on Muslims*
_Saturday 27 October 2012 - Satellite images show huge swath of coastal town destroyed in a wave of violence that has left dozens dead_


> Thousands of Rohingya Muslims are believed to have fled Kyaukpyu, on Burmas west coast, after their homes were destroyed in the latest clashes with Buddhists. Photograph: Human Rights Watch  Burma's president, Thein Sein, has admitted his country's Rohingya Muslim population has been subjected to an unprecedented wave of ethnic violence. Whole villages and large sections of towns have been destroyed.
> 
> Thein Sein's admission follows release of shocking satellite images showing the scale of the destruction in one coastal town, where most  if not all  of the Muslim population appears to have been displaced and their homes wrecked.  The pictures, acquired by Human Rights Watch, show destruction to the town of Kyaukpyu on the country's west coast. They reveal 14.4 hectares (35 acres) of destruction, in which some 811 buildings and houseboats have been destroyed.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 21, 2015)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dat's what it's always all about...

*Power shift in Myanmar is all about oil*
_Thursday 19th November, 2015 - Writing in the New York Times in an article entitled, "Myanmar Generals Set the State for Their Own Exit", Thomas Fuller expressed his and the media's failure to recognize the total fraud that is Myanmarese democracy.  "The official results are still being tabulated," he wrote, "but all signs, so far, point to that rarest of things: an authoritarian government peacefully giving up power after what outside election monitors have deemed a credible vote."_


> Fuller, who said nothing about the persecuted Rohingya minority and little about the other millions of Myanmarese who were denied the chance to vote, only managed to contribute to the seemingly baffling media euphoria about the country's alleged democracy.  Reporting from Myanmar also known as Burma - Timothy McLaughlin dealt with the Rohingya subject directly; however, he offered a misleading sentiment that the oppressed minority, which was excluded from the vote, can see a 'glimmer of hope' in the outcome of the elections.  According to results, the National League for Democracy (NLD), under the leadership of Aung San Suu Kyi, has won a stunning victory over its rivals in the ruling party, by garnering 348 seats, in contrast with only 40 seats obtained by the military-controlled party that has ruled Myanmar since 1962.
> 
> There is no real basis for that supposed 'glimmer of hope', aside from a non-binding statement made by an NLD official, Win Htein, that the Citizenship Act of 1982 "must be reviewed" an Act which served as the basis for discrimination against the Rohingya.  Win Htein's comments are disingenuous, let alone non-committal, at best. The Citizenship Act "must be reviewed because it is too extreme... review that law and make necessary amendments so that we consider those people who are already in our country, maybe second generation, so they will be considered as citizens," he told Reuters. His comments promote the myth that the well over one million Rohingya are 'Bengalis", who came to his Myanmar only recently as hapless immigrants.
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)

And I believe torrential rains there just caused a massive mudslide that killed some people - forgot the number.  (So many deaths around the world today)


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2015)

Jade mine landslide disaster in Myanmar...

*Searchers pull bodies from rubble after Myanmar landslide*
_Tue, Nov 24, 2015  — Soldiers, police and volunteers pulled body after body from the rubble Monday, as the death toll from a landslide near several jade mines in northern Myanmar reached at least 113, a local official said. More than 100 others were missing._


> The collapse early Saturday in Kachin state's mining community of Hpakant was the worst-such disaster in recent memory.  The corpses were taken to a morgue, where friends and relatives broke down as they identified the victims. Some were buried at a cemetery and others were cremated. But there were stacks of unidentified bodies wrapped in blue plastic tarps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Bodies retrieved from Myanmar rubble*
_Tue, Nov 24, 2015 - BURIED AS THEY SLEPT: Officials yesterday said that Saturday’s landslide in the community of Hpakant buried more than 70 makeshift huts where miners lived_


> Soldiers, police and volunteers pulled body after body from the rubble in northern Myanmar yesterday, as the death toll from a landslide near several jade mines reached at least 113, a local official said, with more than 100 others missing.  The collapse early Saturday in Kachin state’s mining community of Hpakant was the worst such disaster in recent memory.  The corpses were taken to a nearby morgue, where friends and relatives broke down as they identified the victims. Some were buried at a local cemetery and others were cremated.  However, there were stacks of unidentified bodies wrapped in blue plastic tarps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

